# the 5th tier - to Aug 14



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

We're picking some works to move up from the 5th tier of the Talk Classical community's favorite and most highly recommended works.

This tier currently has 11 works, and we're going to move 5 (or as near to 5 as possible in the event of ties) of them up to the 4th tier, while the work(s) that get the absolute fewest votes will be demoted to the 6th tier. Of course all works will have a chance to continue climbing the next time we do whatever tier they land on.

Each participant gets *as many +1 votes as you want*, and if you use at least one, you can have *ONE +2 vote*, and if you use it, you can have *ONE +3 vote*, and if you use it, you can have *ONE +4 vote*, and finally if you use it, you can have *ONE +5 vote*.

Voting on this thread will be open *7 days* -- closing Aug 14, Korea time.

I will tally the votes on a Google sheet.

Have fun! Also, please be considerate! Someone, hopefully, will be influenced by our selections!

Here are the eligible works for this thread:

Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720] 
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2] 
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746] 
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803] 
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891] 
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881] 
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883] 
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878] 
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909] 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785] 
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

Please note that this is the last time in this cycle that we'll be posting the threads in the main forum. When we start a new cycle, we'll do the first few on the main page again, but meanwhile if you want to continue to vote on these, please find the threads in the polls sub-forum.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

+5
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]

+4
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]

+3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]

+2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

+1
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

+5
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

+4
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

+3
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]

+2
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]

+1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Edit: here you go

+5
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

+4
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]

+3 
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]

+2 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

+1 
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

+5
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

+4
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

+3
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]

+2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

+1
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

5:
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]

4:
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

3:
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]

2:
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]

1:
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720] 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785] 
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

+5
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]

+4
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

+3
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]

+2
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]

+1
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

5

Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

4

Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

3

Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]

2

Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]

1

Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

+5
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op.77 [1878]

+4
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op.90 [1883]

=3
Bach; Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]

+2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K.466 [1785]

=1
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, op.55 "Eroica" [1803]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat, op.83 [1881]


----------



## Shosty (Mar 16, 2020)

+5
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

+4
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]

+3
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]

+2
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]

+1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I added mine my post above. Thanks.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

5
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]

4
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

3
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]

2
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]

1
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

+5
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]

+4
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

+3
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]

+2
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]

+1
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803] 
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

+5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"

+4
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956

+3
Mahler: Symphony No. 9

+2
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012

+1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 83


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

+5
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]

+4
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]

+3
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]

+2
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]

+1
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

+5

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]

+4

Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]

+3

Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]

+2

Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]

+1

Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

+5
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

+4
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]

+3
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 [1741-2]

+2
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]

+1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891] 
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881] 
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883] 
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]


----------



## Ravn (Jan 6, 2020)

+5
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]

+4
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]

+3
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]

+2
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]

+1

Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881] 
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828] 
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]


----------



## Russell Chee (Dec 3, 2019)

+5
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]

+4
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]

+3
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]

+2
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

+1
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Four days to go...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

5
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]

4
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

3
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]

2
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]

1
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012 [1720]
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466 [1785]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

+5:
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 [1828]

+4:
Mahler: Symphony #9 [1909]

+3:
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica" [1803]

+2:
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 [1883]

+1:
Bach: Matthäus-Passion ("St. Matthew Passion"), BWV 244 [1746]
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115 [1891]
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83 [1881]
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77 [1878]


----------

